# Honey Bars



## MistyZ (Jan 13, 2005)

Try granola bar recipes on the website:
www.allrecipes.com

I really liked the "Granola Bars III" recipe. The website is pretty nice, because you can read about other people's experiences with the recipe and changes they've tried. I've got some of my favorite recipes from the site. 

Good luck!

Misty


----------



## steadybrook (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks.


----------

